# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  La obra de la depuradora de Burgos alcanza ya el 66% y se inicia el montaje del equipamiento

## Jonasino

> Burgos - miércoles, 27 de mayo de 2015
> 
> Se trabaja en la rehabilitación de los digestores existentes y se ejecuta la cimentación de uno nuevo de 22 metros de diámetro por 15 de alto
> 
> Las obras de ampliación de la depuradora de aguas residuales (EDAR) avanzan a buen ritmo y ya está ejecutado el 66% de la obra civil y el 45% del total de la actuación (construcción e instalación de equipos) con el objetivo de que a primeros de julio puedan comenzar las pruebas para tratar las aguas residuales, según los datos facilitados por Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes).
> Durante las últimas semanas se ha procedido al montaje del equipamiento electromecánico que mejorará notablemente la depuración. En la margen izquierda del río Arlanzón se ha iniciado también el montaje de los equipos en el reactor biológico, a la vez que continúa la ejecución del tratamiento terciario, y se trabaja en la decantación secundaria, así como en la instalación eléctrica necesaria para la puesta en marcha de la nueva línea de tratamiento.
> Por lo que se refiere a la margen derecha del río, los trabajos se centran en el pretratamiento agrupado y en los canales que comunican los diferentes procesos de tratamiento y también en el montaje de los equipos de bombeo agrupado y la subestación eléctica. Finalmente, en la línea de fangos, que se ubica en la margen derecha del Ubierna, se está procediendo a la rehabilitación de los digestores existentes y se está ejecutando la cimentación de uno nuevo que tendrá 22 metros de diámetro por 15 de alto. También se está equipando el nuevo edificio de deshidratación.
> Todo indica que se cumplirán los plazos previstos y las obras, presupuestadas en 65,1 millones, estarán finalizadas a 31 de diciembre, tal y como exigen los fondos europeos con los que se financian en un 70% (el 30% restante corre por cuenta del Ayuntamiento).
> Por lo que se refiere a los nuevos depósitos de Cortes, el consejo de administración de Acuaes conocerá mañana la propuesta de adjudicación del contrato (se presentaron 34 empresas) mientras ya se han levantado las actas previas de ocupación de los terrenos por los que discurrirán las conducciones desde la potabilizadora hasta los nuevos depósitos.
> Tienen un presupuesto de 37 millones y un plazo de ejecución de 12 meses que se rebajará a 10.


Fuente: Diario de Burgos

----------

